# Tetris



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have updated our Tetris game! 

I didn't like the old one because the high score list was not updated, with this new version of Tetris we now have a leader board. And the game itself is customized for DBSTalk.

The game is only available to registered members.

Have fun!


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Where can I get this game? I didn't know DBSTalk.com had games. Kick butt.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DBSOgre _
> *Where can I get this game? I didn't know DBSTalk.com had games. Kick butt.  *


http://www.dbstalk.com/tetris.php?action=play&s=


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark again your talking about something you know nothing about. This one is Shockwave as well.

I didnt write the game so no I can't make it more responsive.

DBSOgre, go to the new homepage http://www.dbstalk.com/home.php you will see a link to tetris on the left hand side.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Not sure but this one is Flash, which is technically not the same thing as a director shockwave file. I don't remember what the first thing was, but this one is flash, not shockwave. But this is just a technicality.....


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"Mark again your talking about something you know nothing about. This one is Shockwave as well."

No, it's not. It's Flash. I have Flash installed but not Shockwave. So there Scott, I know exactly what I'm talking about


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The last version was a .swf file and this one also is a swf file. Both are Shockwave files. (Flash is made by Shockwave)

Someones looking at taking another vacation already.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Is there a way to see the high scores without playing the game????


----------

